# 6" 8" or 10" net pot 5 gal Bubble Bucket lid?



## 141820 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was just wondering what the best size netpot lid to go with, 6" 8" 10" net pot lids?  I am doing 2 Bubble Buckets in a tent hopefully. Thanx for any help


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought the 6 in, the majority of the roots are going to be in the bucket I dont think it matters what size the pot is..


----------



## 141820 (Jan 24, 2010)

thats what i was thinkin thank u! i just checkedd out your grow and thats the setup i want so ima follow your grow!


----------

